

Hybridising SBCL's GENCGC with Mark and Sweep - jsnell
http://www.pvk.ca/Blog/2014/09/13/doodle-hybridising-sbcls-gencgc-with-mark-and-sweep/

======
malisper
For anyone with an interest in implementing a basic garbage collector, I
recommend SICP[0], specifically section 5.3[1] and the lecture that goes along
with it[2].

[0] [http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-
text/book/book.html](http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html)

[1] [http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-
Z-H-33.html...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-
Z-H-33.html#%_sec_5.3)

[2] [http://youtu.be/2s2_FAf-
yQs?list=PL8FE88AA54363BC46](http://youtu.be/2s2_FAf-
yQs?list=PL8FE88AA54363BC46)

~~~
_delirium
This is also a good online reference:
[http://www.memorymanagement.org/](http://www.memorymanagement.org/)

~~~
shortsightedsid
Also see
[http://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/rej/gc.html](http://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/rej/gc.html)
and [http://gchandbook.org/](http://gchandbook.org/)

------
rayiner
Some work has been done on extending Bartlett copying collectors, like the one
in SBCL, with mark-sweep:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~spoons/papers/gc/residency05.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~spoons/papers/gc/residency05.pdf).

